# hurray babies....



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

hey friends finally monto & molly has become parents of 2 sweet babies..here r some fotos.


----------



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

i have removed the fotos taken from mobile...so for camera fotos pls see reply to the post


----------



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

here it is ....please welcome my new members of family...suggest me some names


----------



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

camera fotos.....


----------



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

some more..pls comment..last one is the house for them


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Congratulations! You must be very happy. They're very cute. Have you thought of any names yet?


----------



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

not yet...but have a huge list...suggest me some names...also what shuld i feed them so tat they can feed their babies...when to keep the second nest bowl


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Congrats Sundar  You can continue with the feed you are giving now (wheat, corn, safflower seeds, etc) The parents will feed the squabs a milky white liquid from its crop known as the "pigeon milk". You can think of the second bowl once they start mating again


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Just feed them healthy food and they'll do the rest. Make sure they have food and water available all the time. We'll have to think of some names.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Sundar, this is wonderful news! As for the names, you can carry on with M letter as Mickey and Minnie


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

plamenh said:


> Sundar, this is wonderful news! As for the names, you can carry on with M letter as Mickey and Minnie


 that sounds cool, keep a couple more in hand, by chance if both turn out to be cocks or hens


----------



## TwinkieSlug (Oct 6, 2009)

Monza? Mopar? Micron?


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Sundar
!Congrats bro! great news  babies+parent looks real fine. Try not to touch them too much, I know, that's hard  I have one pigeon _just like_ yours. (pic in album) They are sweet tame birds. Have a good time watching them grow up, they grow so fast!Thanks for the great pics  Peace.


----------



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

mickey and minnie..it's a nice name but i have to wait till i know their sex...


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Congratulations!! Soooo tiny


----------



## Foot (Dec 7, 2009)

..."Little and Large"...????


----------



## Biveon100 (Jan 8, 2010)

yay! im so happy for you ! My chicks hatched at December 27, 2009. In just two weeks they started to walk around.


----------



## Biveon100 (Jan 8, 2010)

if 1 chick is bigger than the other, does that mean the small one is the female and the big one, the male?


----------



## Biveon100 (Jan 8, 2010)

I named the big chick Scout because he is more active than my other chick and wanders out of the basket. i named the small chick Chirp because she is less active and looks weaker and cuter than the big chick. They are both half pigeon and half dove.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Biveon100 said:


> I named the big chick Scout because he is more active than my other chick and wanders out of the basket. i named the small chick Chirp because she is less active and looks weaker and cuter than the big chick. They are both half pigeon and half dove.


That's cute. I like to name them that way. See how they act, and then give them a name that suits them. I like Scout and Chirp. I also try to pick names that can go either way, just in case you have the sex of the bird wrong. It happens! LOL.


----------



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

thanks friends even i too would watch and keep the names accordingly...scout and chirp..so cute


----------



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

when will be the second round of eggs...approximate time gap..pls


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Usually from when the first babies are anywhere from 10 days old to 3 weeks old. Dad will feed the first babies during this time.


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

Awww, those are _sooooooo_ cute. Once mine start mating, I hope they have squabs that cute


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

yay  congrats on the babies. They are adorable.


----------



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

thank u so much....they are making sweet sound..chewe chewe chewe...ha ha ha...it has become my alarm for office.. i wake up with tat sound only...


----------

